# New Tournament in Upper Penisula of Michigan



## Auzz00 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would like to encourage anyone in the Midwest to check into shooting the Yooper-Pro am in 2012!! This was first in the "Great White North" in Iron River, Michigan we shot a Field & Hunter round with FITA faces with a mystery 12 ring! It was a challenge invented by Dave Barnsdale I will follow up and post pictures and dates as well as results..Again, anyone in driving range of the Upper Peninsula of Michigan should try it out! We had some travelers from Nevada, Illinois, and Massachusetts that will be returning this upcoming year.. Just plugging the tournament


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Hey dude fill out your profile info for all of those people who don't know who you really are!!!! ;>) When is your new bow supposed to be in? Ken


----------



## Auzz00 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Ken.. I called today and the new Dom is supposed to be in at the end of the month!!  Also, have the new Barnsdale coming working on the fine tuning with Dave's design right now.


----------



## Auzz00 (Feb 11, 2011)

August 18&19, 2012 @ Camp Gibbs, Iron River, Michigan


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

I will be making the trip up for this one this year didnt get to go last year due to my work schedual.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Damn the work man it will still be waiting for you the following Saturday!!!! Ken


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

Ya I know but I was the start of the process when you make paintballs you have to be a day ahead in my department and there was noone else in the plant that knew how to do the job


----------

